# Bunch o bottles many from Hawaii, free!



## Nick79 (Jul 9, 2018)

Picked these for free from a nice lady who put up an add saying take before I drop off at the thrift store. Her brother dug most of these in Hawaii. Some nice ones in this group!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Jul 9, 2018)

its surprising how many people there are out there who just want to get rid of things are aren't motivated by the money .
 one local thrift store has had many assortments of bottles donated to them over the years but always go for too much in the auctions to purchase


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow, that's fantastic!  I'd be curious to see what other Hawaiian bottles you got, those don't come up often elsewhere and I believe tend to be quite valuable.  I don't know the value of that whiskey, but I suspect it's pretty high.


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 10, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, that's fantastic!  I'd be curious to see what other Hawaiian bottles you got, those don't come up often elsewhere and I believe tend to be quite valuable.  I don't know the value of that whiskey, but I suspect it's pretty high.


There's about 20 Hawaiian sodas, most from around the 20s I think

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jul 11, 2018)

The big, blackglass bottle in front of Ketcham's book looks interesting.  I slap wore out the two books in the back when I was a teenager.


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes it is a nice one, unique shape. No embossing.





sandchip said:


> The big, blackglass bottle in front of Ketcham's book looks interesting.  I slap wore out the two books in the back when I was a teenager.



Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 2, 2020)

You wanna sell the old hawaiian bottles from long ago book?


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 11, 2020)

Keep that whiskey bottle that's a good one.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 11, 2020)

As a gesture of good will I’d toss some money her way. Some of those bottles are worth pretty good money.


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yeah that whiskey is the one keep it


----------



## photolith (Feb 17, 2020)

The WC Peacock Bottle, Honolulu is awesome.


----------

